# 511 whp and 519 tq



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

Respectable numbers but didnt get the numbers we really wanted , so we didnt even bother with spraying, back to the drawing board again...


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*

i'm impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (PhilR)*

you must be joking.... Please explain your setup...








turbo?
engine?
psi?
injectors?
tuning?


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (theflygtiguy)*

not joking... was hoping to be at around 600 by now on boost...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_not joking... was hoping to be at around 600 by now on boost...

please could you tell me detailed info about your setup?


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_Respectable numbers but didnt get the numbers we really wanted 

bugatti veyron hp # is still attainable...don't give up


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Your tuning must be very very good. torque numbers usually don't stay around HP when you get to the big turbos.


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

who cares make it to 700 like the black vr jetta then i will


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_who cares make it to 700 like the black vr jetta then i will

keep your engine together for more than 2 months and we'll talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

is that turbine housing.... GLOWING!!! YESSS SIQQQ!!!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_
keep your engine together for more than 2 months and we'll talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i say you spray anyways


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *FINALLY* A VR with decent power.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
well said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i say you spray anyways









soon... got back from the machine shop today


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_who cares make it to 700 like the black vr jetta then i will

Get back in the vortex toolbox


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*

ooooww pink turbo's









great #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_ooooww pink turbo's









great #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

pink turbos are the new thing


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*

good numbers... whats the setup?


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *FINALLY* A VR with decent power. 


Agreed. These are all-around horrible motors.. Good to see someone getting some power out of it.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (MiamiVr6T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiamiVr6T* »_good numbers... whats the setup?


stock head and cams for starters







otherwise built 2.9 motor


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_

stock head and cams for starters







otherwise built 2.9 motor

Just curious...what turbo? 
What does the dyno sheet look like? I'm curious to see the trq and HP curves....


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (nater)*

gt35r
dyno plot isnt that pretty , not a clean pull..


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*

good stuff for stock head... how much boost you running and what engine management?


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (MiamiVr6T)*

haltech and we were at around 28 lbs


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*

Nice numbers but just curious as to how you put this power to the ground in a FWD car?


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

impressive !


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_Nice numbers but just curious as to how you put this power to the ground in a FWD car?

well thats gonna be the biggest challenge... but , other people are doing it - why not me


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_
well thats gonna be the biggest challenge... but , other people are doing it - why not me









Just curious...who is actually doing it? B/c I want to see what they've done!








That's one of the reasons why my next "big" mod will be some version of AWD.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (nater)*

I'm pretty sure 28" slicks with a 1st gear that goes to 60mph would help get it out of the hole.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Just curious...who is actually doing it? B/c I want to see what they've done!








That's one of the reasons why my next "big" mod will be some version of AWD.


from my understanding there are 3 vrs in the 9's already







I know im not getting there with those numbers and the current weight of the car , but like I said , we're working on something that will get us there , and possible a little further... at least thats the plan


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_
from my understanding there are 3 vrs in the 9's already







I know im not getting there with those numbers and the current weight of the car , but like I said , we're working on something that will get us there , and possible a little further... at least thats the plan 

28" slicks and a 1st gear going to 60 will help







...but in response to this post I guess my question was how to do it and still be 'streetable'?
I guess that's not in the cards right? 
Is it your plan to literally be able to drive your car to the track and be in the 10's?
I'm only curious b/c I'm starting to search for ways to make my car connect more and still have a streetable car (ie. no swapping out to slicks) .
I'm pretty sure I know my answer.... a BIG NO!







?


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (LBSOHK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_ we're working on something that will get us there , and possible a little further... at least thats the plan 

start injecting the extra O2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
I'm only curious b/c I'm starting to search for ways to make my car connect more and still have a streetable car (ie. no swapping out to slicks) .
I'm pretty sure I know my answer.... a BIG NO!







?

If you run 17s you can run 205/40/17 BFG drag radials. The make a decent 15" tire size for the mk3, but not a 16".
Also, finding a way to put taller final drive(s) in your o2m would be helpful in putting power down.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 511 whp and 519 tq (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Is it your plan to literally be able to drive your car to the track and be in the 10's?
I'm only curious b/c I'm starting to search for ways to make my car connect more and still have a streetable car (ie. no swapping out to slicks) .
I'm pretty sure I know my answer.... a BIG NO!







?


it drives on the street fine , I got 225 50 drag radials on 15" widened steelies

plan is to go 10's with full interior ( with slicks on of course )
then we'll go a little more crazier with the setup


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

You have more then enough power to go 10's right now...
HIBOOST went low 11's on less power then you make now, w/o launch control/2step, with full interior on DR's.
MINT GTI - full interior, less power, on BFG DR's on pump gas went 11.1's...


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOTORIOUS VR* »_You have more then enough power to go 10's right now...
HIBOOST went low 11's on less power then you make now, w/o launch control/2step, with full interior on DR's.
MINT GTI - full interior, less power, on BFG DR's on pump gas went 11.1's... 

FYI power does not equal times








traction and gearing does








hopefully Art has that covered though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

hopefully


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
FYI power does not equal times








traction and gearing does









so there is hope for my little K03 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BS you don't get down the track without any of them and a good driver.
And to the guy asking about who did a 10sec steet legal VRT.......how bout MKII VRT in the 10's......Billy Tylaska!


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_
so there is hope for my little K03 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BS you don't get down the track without any of them and a good driver.
And to the guy asking about who did a 10sec steet legal VRT.......how bout MKII VRT in the 10's......Billy Tylaska! 

what i was saying is that i am running better times with my 300whp than plenty of guys are with 100+whp more








I cant wait to see what Art does, no matter what it will be impressive for a Corrado


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
what i was saying is that i am running better times with my 300whp than plenty of guys are with 100+whp more








I cant wait to see what Art does, no matter what it will be impressive for a Corrado









I'll buy that.
Agreed.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

I know that as well... but he said he wants more power to run 10's... but he's got enough.
BTW, MINT GTI... has a stock tranny... and was on DOT approved BFG Drag radials









_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
FYI power does not equal times








traction and gearing does








hopefully Art has that covered though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_And to the guy asking about who did a 10sec steet legal VRT.......how bout MKII VRT in the 10's......Billy Tylaska! 

Or how about J.P. MK II, street car... 10.3


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOTORIOUS VR* »_
Or how about J.P. MK II, street car... 10.3

nice , weight of the car ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

Dunno exactly... but around the weight of a MKII with a VR6 in it lol...
I'll ask him next time I see him.
MKII VR's usually weigh around what 2700-2800 lbs?

_Quote, originally posted by *LBSOHK* »_
nice , weight of the car ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

I think a mk2 vr weighs closer to 2300-2400lbs without driver. My mk3 vr weighs 2675lbs with no rear seats or spare.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOTORIOUS VR* »_Dunno exactly... but around the weight of a MKII with a VR6 in it lol...
I'll ask him next time I see him.
MKII VR's usually weigh around what 2700-2800 lbs?


my corrado weight at 2835 with me , im sure mkII weight a little less


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (LBSOHK)*

my mk2 vrt weighed 2450 with me and a half tank of fuel. mind you i have no heaterbox, no rear seat, took out all of the sound deadening and black tar paper crap. no a/c and a shaved engine bay. o yeah i had an autopower rollbar also.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (92g60gti)*








down the line I plan to get the car on some serious diet


----------

